# Thread size for Steelhead Jigs?



## triple_g (Dec 22, 2012)

First year tying steelhead jigs.

What is the usual size thread to tie a jig, # 2 hook 1/8 ball jig.

Thanks


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I use sewing thread don't know the size. Was always told to use red only, brighter the better.


----------



## triple_g (Dec 22, 2012)

What I have on hand is Ultra thread 210, in fuchsia and white


----------

